# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  [VB6] Friction Force

## Jacob Roman

This is a very simple physics implementation that adds friction to your sprites which should make your game more realistic. It uses a 2nd Order Euler, which is more accurate than regular Euler:

x = x0 + v * dt - 0.5 * a * dt * dt
v = v0 + a * dt

Where a = f/m

It even includes a scalefactor to where you can make kilometers as big as you want in pixels.

Friction.zip

----------


## Kal_Torak

*Kal goes to look up Euler*

----------


## Jacob Roman

And?  :Ehh:

----------


## SNIPER.PS

thanks

----------

